# Sql abfrage!



## Michael182828 (3. Dez 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch und benötige starthilfe.

Ich benötige für eine Auswertung vollgendes:
ich habe zwei Tabellen Tabelle Anfang und Tabelle Ende 
jetzt hat die Tabelle Anfang Vorgangsnummer(diese Nummern sind keine PrimaryKey) und die Tabelle Ende hat auch diese Vorgangsnummern.
Jetzt will ich aber nur alle Vorgangsnummern von Tabelle Anfang anzeigen die nicht in der Tabelle Ende vorkommen.

Anfg. | Ende 
1001            |                1002
1002            |                1004
1003            |                1005
1004            |                1008
1005
1006
1007

und dann soll die ausgabe:
Tabelle Anfang - Tabelle Ende
1001
1003
1006
1007

Wie muß ich meine SQL abfrage zusammen setzen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## HoaX (3. Dez 2008)

mit nem passenden join sollte das gehn, z.B. from anfang a left join ende e on (a.vorgang = e.vorgang) where e.vorgang is null


----------



## Michael182828 (3. Dez 2008)

Danke das war genau das was ich gebraucht habe.

Gruß Michael


----------

